# how to bend wood



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

want to build a end table between my chair and the couch, found lowes has a 36 round pine board I cold quarter and get the wedge table I want, problem is I want to epoxy in some foreign coins to the top so how do I bned the wood on the rounded side?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

The other option is to rip thin pieces that are flexible. Then you take all the thin pieces and glue them back together while they are on the radious. When they dry they will hold the shape.


----------

